# Textarea Scrollbalken erst weg und bei Eingabe wieder da?



## pumucklistgenervt (5. März 2003)

Hallo

kann jemand helfen?

Ich möchte eine einzeilige Textarea haben,in der der Scrollballken erst bei Eingabe angezeigt wird? ist das möglich.

Einzelig hab ich schon, nur den Scrollbalken bekomm ich nicht weg. ausser mit  ....style="overflow:hidden", aber dann ist er ganz weg, auch bei Eingabe.


----------



## Texaner (5. März 2003)

Hi,

habe mich noch nicht mit beschäftigt.
Aber ich würde einfach mal so ansetzten:

Du gibst der Textarea erstmal den style, den du ja schon geschrieben hast.
Und dann bei OnBlur oder OnClick rufst du eine Funktion auf die den Style ändert.

Nur so eine Idee, weiß nicht ob es funzt.



Tex


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. März 2003)

Hi,


```
<textarea name="textarea" rows="2" style="overflow:hidden;" onClick="this.style.overflow='scroll';" onBlur="this.style.overflow='hidden';">

</textarea>
```

rows="2" muss zuminderst im IE sein, da er bei rows="1" falsch rendert...

ciao


----------



## Marvin (5. März 2003)

geht style="overflow: auto;" nicht?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dgh.demon _
> *geht style="overflow: auto;" nicht? *



Hatte ich probiert - jeoch zeigt er die Scrollbalken an, egal ob was drin steht oder nicht...


----------

